# Taking my Distinguished Combat 4" .357 Mag to the range for the first time tomorrow



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

It was a Christmas gift from my wife. Can't wait to try her out.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck have fun , love the round, what kind is the distinguished model ?


----------



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

It is the 686 L Frame. It is a heavy gun. I am interested in how the weight will offset the recoil. It is a four inch barrel as well.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

You will really like it I think. I like shooting my 586 w/4" barrel the weight does help tame the recoil of 357 mag. .38 special is really comfortable to shoot out of it as well. Good luck.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

OuttaPhilly said:


> Taking my Distinguished Combat 4" .357 Mag to the range for the first time tomorrow


So, it's "tomorrow." What's the verdict? Inquiring minds want to know. :watching:


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Craigh said:


> So, it's "tomorrow." What's the verdict? Inquiring minds want to know. :watching:


yes


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Craigh said:


> So, it's "tomorrow." What's the verdict? Inquiring minds want to know. :watching:


perhaps a change in plans..
BTW, Craigh are you familiar With the Florida Gun Exchange . Been hitting the D.Shores, Ponce inlet area the last 10 years. Been to the gun shop a few times near the Hidden treasure restaurant. I think there's a bigger Florida gun exchange closer , some where off of Nova. I was thinking you might be familiar with the area based on the other gun shop you mentioned in a previous post. Is the Florida Gun Exchange a decent store, or are there others just as big. 
Just a little small talk, no big deal. They usually have some good deals.

My wife n family are in Florida right now, IM HATING ALL THIS PEACE N QUIET, lol
:smt1099


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

pic said:


> BTW, Craigh are you familiar With the Florida Gun Exchange . Been hitting the D.Shores, Ponce inlet area the last 10 years. Been to the gun shop a few times


I've heard of it but never been there nor know anything about them. I just sold my beach place in New Smyrna Beach this summer when I got sick. I found myself only going over a couple of times a year and it wasn't worth the huge property taxes Volusia County soaks beach property with. Not all of us are millionaires. I understand the counties. With no state income tax to distribute and the state only allows counties to add a penny to the 6% sales tax, they have to rely a lot on property and tourist taxes. So, beach property gets hard hit. They consider it a cash cow. Regular guys can no longer afford it on taxes alone, even if you didn't pay much years earlier for the land.

About the only times I went to Ponce Inlet is by boat, either from flats fishing or offshore. It was a place to catch a bite to eat after shooting the inlet. I've never frequented any gun store over that way. It's about an hours drive north and east of me.

The larger gun store in the Orlando area is Shoot Straight Gun Range. They have a number of locations around town but the home store is on HWY 441 in Apopka which is slightly north of Orlando. It's a fairly large gun store with a large gun range and separate members range and rifle range. They also have locations around the state like Clearwater, Fort Lauderdale, Fort Myers, Lakeland, Orlando, Sarasota, Tampa and West Palm Beach. The main warehouse is the Apopka location though. They have an internet site, but I get a lot of 404 errors which tells me it's not as well maintained as it should be.

https://shoot-straight.com/

The gun store here in Florida which gets all the press is Florida Gun Supply in Inverness, Florida. They get the death threats from liberals, Muslim groups, Snowflakes, et al. They are not very politically correct, to say the least. They are the ones with the Mohammed Targets and Muslim Free Vehicle stickers to name a few things. I think they also published a video of shooting up a Koran. I've recently seen a video about ISIS hunting with a goat as a decoy. I know they sell Jihadist Hunting Licenses with no bag limits. They also give away a free gun every month. This month is a 9mm Shield. It's interesting because they are in Inverness which is a small out of the way retirement community.

Enter to Win a FREE Gun Every Month! | Florida Gun Supply | Get armed. Get trained. Carry daily.

Take care, my friend.


----------

